# Cast shells



## bill (May 21, 2004)

this one took some time, I was hoping for more of the gold glitter to show on the tube (better in person but the photo don't show it as well) but I think the next one will be done in sand


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ohhhhhh, Wowwwwwww. Did you cast that? That is so cool looking. What a conversation piece.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Ohhhhhh, Wowwwwwww. Did you cast that? That is so cool looking. What a conversation piece.


hand picked out the shells, attached them to the tube and cast it myself....my eyes hurt after that LOL


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That is incredible Bill! AWESOME!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Did you cast in clear after you put each shell on it? What glue did you use to hold the shells.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

MAN !!! That is SPECTACULAR, Bill...

You guys are getting entirely too skilled for this old goat...LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Did you cast in clear after you put *each* shell on it? What glue did you use to hold the shells.


That was supposed to be all the shells on.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Man, that bar is getting high. I think you outdid yourself this time - that is incredible.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Did you cast in clear after you put each shell on it? What glue did you use to hold the shells.


Thanks everyone.

Bobby, I used medium CA to tack the shells to the tube. I used the sonic cleaner with hot water inside, then placed the resin inside to remove air bubbles, then just slowly pour into the molds

Oh, I put the tubes in the molds first, then pour over them very slow. I placed the molds on top of a small board on top of the sonic cleaner to shake any air bubbles out that might get caught in between the shells


----------



## Reefrus (May 24, 2007)

Very Nice Bill


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I had thought about doing that but just never did. Lots of small shells on the beach. I think I would have to get me some better glasses before I try it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bill..one more query... How did you do the photography.. Looks like a mirror image, but I can't see a joint or break.. Spectacular work...

Also..what casting resin medium do you guys use. Your and Bobby's work has kinda bitten me. Might just try to give casting a shot since I'm getting a little burned out on just turning stock pen blanks...

Thanks for any 'trade secrets' from either of you...

jim


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I had thought about doing that but just never did. Lots of small shells on the beach. I think I would have to get me some better glasses before I try it.


No joke. I wore my glasses and had a bright light on the table while I sifted through the shells with tweezers LOL Drop one on the carpet...thats fun hunting LOL Worse is holding one with CA and dropping it on the table, instantly gluing it to the table. Guess I should have put something under my work space LOL

Jim, PM sent


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bill..thanks for the info.. Too much for this 'old dog'.. Think I'll leave that to experts like you and Bobby..

REALLY like that photography...(AND the blanks)....

Figured you used tweezers...but my first thought was that I would stick the tweezers together on the FIRST shell...and then I WOULD be up a creek...LOL

Back to the catalogs and the 'ready-mades' for this old dude..


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That issome incredable work! You and Bobby really are pushing the edge here. Keep it up!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Bill, That is stunning! Way to think outside of the box on that one. Have you posted it over at IAP yet? You really need to!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

MesquiteMan said:


> Bill, That is stunning! Way to think outside of the box on that one. Have you posted it over at IAP yet? You really need to!


I have never posted any pens on IAP. I just like to read there, did a few posts on a members computer issues LOL


----------

